# new coop I built



## windham14 (Dec 4, 2013)

Took me a couple days to build this. I think it came out great! 2 chickens will be living in it in a couple weeks.


----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)

Good job.

Do the cinder blocks enclose the entire back yard, or just the area shown in the picture? Just thinking, they could use that area for their daily adventures.


----------



## fox (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks good. I'm not sure the water will drain off that roof well with it in that direction. But the coop looks good.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

What color are you going to paint it. Hard to tell, does the side open so you can get your fresh eggs? I think you did a great job.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop that, a good job. are you going to allow them to free range as well ?


----------



## windham14 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes the while yard is enclosed. I will let the run free sometimes. There us a door for me to walk in and a small door where I can pull the eggs out. I put an inch and a half slope on the roof so I hope it works. If not I'll add another 2 by 4. Do you guys think the chickens will need a hear lamp? The lows here is about 30 at night and 70 in the day time.


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

If the water will freeze I recommend a heat lamp, or at the least a larger watt light. Also try maybe a change to the roof, give an angle to it so theres less risks of leaking and then itll have a place to go, or else youll have a soggy floor when the rain comea, then u got a real mess on your hands!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

windham14 said:


> ... Do you guys think the chickens will need a hear lamp? The lows here is about 30 at night and 70 in the day time.


If they are fully feathered then no heat is needed, unless they are some exotic bald breed.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Windham, I agree with the previous post, no heat is necessary. I live in WV is down to 20 last few nights, my girls are active and healthy. Just be sure their water isn't frozen they can live a day or so without feed (if they are allowed to forage) but water is an absolute necessity!


----------

